# R32 GT-R drivers Seat



## Civic94 (Jun 27, 2021)

My Seat in My new r32 GT-R are very worn. It has a cut in the fabric.

Anyone knows Id there is possible to get th same color and repair them or would it decrease the value on Them of they werent exactly the same fabric as oem?


----------

